# Illustrator Tutorials



## susi22 (24. Mai 2006)

Hi ihr,
habe eine neue Anschaffung getätigt :suspekt: und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.
...
Kennt jemand netter Weise evt. eine gute ggf. auf deutsch Seite mit Tutorials die auch Screenshotbilder haben, welche mit dem Illustrator gemacht wurden?

/// edit Mod: verschoben nach Vektorprogramme


----------



## helaukoenig (24. Mai 2006)

Also, was möchtest du nun: ein Tutorial zu PS oder zu Illu? Vielleicht bin ich etwas unbedarft, aber in welchem Programm die Screenshot bearbeitet wurden, ist doch zweitrangig.
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir googlen oder ein Eintrag unter dieser Adresse

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/live-...ps-alles-grafische.html?highlight=illustrator


----------



## stefanstp (24. Mai 2006)

lieber gibt es generell kaum tutorials für illustrator im web, was ich sehr schade finde.

aber ein gutes forum für illustrator ist hilfdirselbst.ch oder aber hier gibt es schon mal 5 tutorials für illu:

auch hier kannst du mal schauen (fast alles english):
http://www.adobe.com/exchange/

oder in deutsch:

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=MemberTutorials&topicid=29&programmname=Illustrator


----------



## susi22 (24. Mai 2006)

Danke euch 2- schau ich mir SOFORT an.

@helau ich wollte ein Tut zu Illu. War mein Fehler. Nachdem ich gestern meinen Pc wiederbelebt habe, hab ich mir alle möglichen Programme wieder aufgespielt und Neue natürlich. Und da bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen. Illu und die anderen Proggis sind zwar von Adobe haben aber offenbar nicht so viel miteinander zu tun, wie ich dachte.

Das mit den Screenshots hast du falsch verstanden. Ich wollte sagen, am besten Tutorials wo HILFE Screenshots der einzelnen Arbeitsschritte mit bei sind, um das Ganze zu vereinfachen.

Gegooglet habe ich. Hier habe ich auch gesucht aber nicht so recht das Passende gefunden, denn: mit dem Illu fange ich ja wieder bei Null an. Hat ja mit Ps Cs2 wenig gemeinsam vom Aussehen...Tools und so.

Also danke euch beiden noch mal! Die Links werden gleich mal durchstudiert:suspekt:


----------



## megabit (26. Mai 2006)

Photoshop hat nicht nur vom Aussehen her nichts mit Illustrator zu tun, obwohl es von der selben Firma vertrieben wird.

Photoshop (sagt schon der Name) hat was mit Photobearbeitung, also Pixelbilder zu tun.
Illustrator hat was mit Illustrationen zu tun und ist Vektorbasiert.

Vor und Nachteile der verschiedenen Produkte spare ich mir mal.

Hier kannst du mal was nachsehen:

http://www.tutoriallibrary.de/ver2/forum/index_main.php
http://www.drweb.de/tutorials/index.shtml


Und das kann man mit einem Vektorprogramm machen:

http://www.jason-brooks.com/


----------

